# Kein Zugriff auf Festplatte(n) mit Windows XP - mit Knoppix gehts



## GEHNeo (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Also, ich hab' folgendes Problem, bei dem ich nicht mehr weiter weiß:
Vorgeschichte (an alle Details erinner ich mich nicht mehr so genau, ist ca. eine Woche her):
Als ich eines Morgens meinen PC anwarf startete sich Windows XP Prof. wie gewohnt. Als er aber dann zum laden der Programme beim Desktopstart kam, dauerte dies schon ca. 5 mal länger als gewohnt, was mich doch recht stutzig machte (das Antivir und Feedreader parallel meinen PC lahmlegen ist etwas beängstigend).
Netzwerk und damit Internet gingen auch nicht mehr.
Ok, ich dachte das vielleicht irgendwas in der Konfiguration eines Programmes beim letzten herunterfahren nicht richtig gespeichert wurde und startete den PC neu. Das Problem wiederholte sich, bzw. war noch schlimmer, denn diesesmal war Antivir zudem inaktiv und ich konnte den Arbeitsplatz nicht mehr öffnen...
Ok, also hab' ich das zweite System (Win2k Prof.) gebootet, das ich noch von früher auf der Platte hatte. Naja, BlueScreen "INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE"... ok, ich bekam Panik.
Ich holte mein Knoppix (Version 3.4) aus'm Regal und bootete in Linux... und siehe da, ALLES funktionierte Problemlos... Netzwerk, Internet und Zugriff auf sämtliche Partitionen. Ich habe dann meine alte WinXP-Partition bzw. die wichtigen Daten darauf auf meinen Linux-Router kopiert und dazu dann noch den Inhalt eine ähnlich große Partition auf der anderen HD. Dann beide gelöscht und Windows-XP-CD gebootet.
Zuerst hat Windows die Partition C: auf der als beschädigt in Frage kommenden Festplatte nicht gefunden.
Ich hab's dann nochmal probiert und zudem auch den Treiber meiner Controllerkarte (Promise Ultra100 TX2) mit eingebunden. An dieser Stelle fällt mir gerade ein Möglicherweise folgenschwerer Lapsus auf: Ich hab' natürlich blind und panisch wie ich war den Treiber für Windows 2003 für das Ultra133 installiert (ich hatte ja mit Sicherheit das bessere ), was der Grund dafür sein könnte, dass Windows nicht mehr von dieser booten kann, oder? Denn genau das ist mir, nachdem Windows für ca. einen Tag lief, heute Morgen passiert: Windows hatte keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Festplatte am Ultra100-Controller.
Allerdings erkennt er C: immer noch als unbekannten Speichertyp, während der vorigen 1-Tag-Installation hatte er es sogar richtig erkannt.
Auf jeden Fall ist es mit Knoppix weiterhin kein Problem, darauf zuzugreifen, allerdings ist es mir auch nicht möglich, auf per captive-ntfs gemountete Platten lesend oder gar schreibend zuzugreifen   

Achso, noch etwas: Zum einen wollte ich für die Zukunft die Knoppix-Einstellungen auf der festplatte speichern, habe also mit QTParted 1.5 GB mit ext2 formatiert, nur das Script konnte diese zuerst nicht finden und als es das dann endlich tat nicht darauf schreiben, wobei ich mal vermute, dass der fehler eher in den Berechtigungen lag 
Auf jeden Fall braucht QTParted zum laden der partitionen auf der C-Festplatte ein halbes Jahrhundert (bzw. ca. 5 Minuten), für die andere Fetsplatte nur ca. 30 Sekunden... seltsam,. oder? 

Das System:
OS: Windows XP Professional
HD1: 160 GB Samsung Spinpoint, 7200 U/M, 8 MB Cache
HD2 (an Promise Ultra100 TX2): 120 GB Seagate Irgendwas (Barracuda?), 7200 U/M, 8 MB Cache
Beide Platten befinden sich in 5-1/2"-Gehäusen im Tower über den Laufwerken.
Mainboard: Epox 8RDA3 (ca. 10 Monate alt)

Meine Fragen sind nun:
- kann es sein dass einfach die IDE-Kabel kaputt sind? (sind die Rundkabel welche beim Mainboard dabei waren)
- kann es sein, dass die Festplatte beschäfigt ist (sind)? Eigentlich sollte ich dann aber auch per Knoppix nicht mehr drauf lesen können? (wäre außerdem etwas unangenehm, 200 € für neue HDs auszugeben )
- kann es am Mainboard liegen? (auch eher unwahrscheinlich, würde ich mal spontan vermuten )
- oder könnte es an den Gehäusen bzw. derem Durchschleifport liegen? (waren recht billig ;D nur n Plastikgehäuse )
- gibt es sonst noch mögliche Gründe? MBR etc.?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus, und ich weiß das der Text oben verwirrend sein kann ;D

ciao|Neo


----------



## GEHNeo (16. Februar 2005)

Huch? Ich seh gerade, das passt ja nicht wirklich hier hinein... warum ich den Bereich "Hardware" hier nicht gesehen habe ist mir Schleierhaft... naja, wenn'S geht dann wäre es nett, wenn das hier ein Mod mal verschieben könnte


----------

